# خرائط منازل---و اجهات منازل



## ibraeng (25 أبريل 2011)

للقادمين على البناء وعسى تعجبكم


----------



## ibraeng (25 أبريل 2011)




----------



## علي الغريباوي (25 أبريل 2011)

حقيقة ومن كل قلبي اقولها بارك الله بيك ليس على هذا العمل وان كان جيدا ولكن على ايثارك بهذه التصاميم للاخرين.
شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس - محترف (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اشرف شعبان (25 أبريل 2011)

تسلم سلمك الله


----------



## طويل الأنسام (30 أبريل 2011)

الله لا يعطيك إلا العافيه


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

اللله يجزيك الخير


----------



## omed sharif (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

جميل...الله ينور ...جزاك الله خير


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## houydah (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mascara29 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

thaksssssssssssssss


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك والله انت تمام التمام ....


----------



## almos (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار ليس لدى ما اقول على المساقط والواجهات انهم اكثر من رائعين


----------



## jalal dohan (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هدا الدوق الرفيع


----------



## زيدان العبادي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ما قصرت اخي


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## فتوحيى (1 فبراير 2012)

good luck​


----------



## فتوحيى (1 فبراير 2012)

اللة ينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور عليكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## مهندس علي جنيف (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## eng/romio2012 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اريد مثل هذة الرسومات على صيغة كاد


----------



## mandoob_emarah (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## aral (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## Nooowa (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عاشق الفوتوشوب (20 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندسة مدني عراقية (25 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا للمهندس ibraeng واللة يجزيك عنا كل خير *
*على هذه المشاركة القيمة *​


----------



## نورس2012 (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز

أراس سليم


----------



## mazen_67 (29 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## Abu Hammad (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## هاني جاسم (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكور تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## eng cvi (6 أبريل 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## ALMUQIMI (7 أبريل 2012)

يسلموووووووع الموضوع


----------



## KAOK (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## KAOK (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## mokh (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## علي الغريباوي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## عمار عبد المعبود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته محتاج محاضرات اسس تصميم الفلل والعمارات السكنيه


----------



## م.لمار (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تصاميم رااااااااااااااائعة وجميلة وفقك الله ...اريد ان اطلب منكم ان تساعدوني بعمل Sketch لبيت صغير مساحته ما بين 225 الى 235 م2 ساعطيك مواصفاته لانني حاولت مع اكثر من مهندس معماري لكن لم يوصلني الى الصورة التي اتخيلها وعلى فكرة انا مهندسة مدنية لكن لم انغمس جيدا في مجال الخبرة والشغل لانني تخرجت من الجامعة قبل سنة ...... المطبخ نظام امريكي بجانبه ركن خاص يعني ابعاده تكون 3*3 هاد الركن الخاص يعني مجلس صغيرلتناول قهوه قراءة جريدة.........الخ وفي 3 درجات بنزل من المطبخ والركن على المعيشة متل ما هو موجود بالرسمه اليدوية المرفقة توضيح للرسمه اما بالنسبة لغرف النوم غرفتين نوم اطفال وحمام الهم وغرفة نوم ماستر مع حمامها غرفة الضيوف تكون كبيره شوي ومع حمام وغرفة سفره موجوده بنفس غرفة الضيوف بنصعد عليها ب3درجات ويكون شكل الغرفة مثلا شكل ثماني ام اي شكل اخر مميز .
ملاحظات : يكون موجود بيت درج ، مدخل رئيسي للبيت رح يكون جهة الشارع الرئيسي ومدخل خارجي لغرفة الضيوف ومدخل من داخل البيت لغرفة الضيوف ،مساحة البيت يعني لغاية اذا كانت هناك وجهة نظر لا يوجد مشكلة بعمل تعديل علية ... مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## مهندس 313 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

لطيف جداً على هذه النماذج الجميلة:13:


----------



## as9533 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جميييييييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## midoo_m86 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ممكن الكاد بتاعهم لو امكن وتكون مشكور


----------



## عبدالحسن محمود (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## naelah (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالدالسيف (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sbic (10 نوفمبر 2012)

merciiiiiiii


----------



## islamsalah (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## فرج عبدالسلام (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## mohamed_arch (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## as9533 (23 فبراير 2013)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بشار شيخ موسى (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وكتب الله اجرك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (11 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
رائعة فعلا تسلم على الجهد المبارك​*


----------



## البشمهندس1 (11 مارس 2013)

يسلم ذوقك وتسلم يدك


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

ممكن حبيبنا تبعتلى الرسومات دى على الايميل لو سمحت
[email protected]


----------



## عادل ابو اسماعيل (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا والله يعطك العافيه


----------



## eng-hym (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

